# Fruit Fly Screen??



## floridaboy (Feb 26, 2007)

OK. Here is what I need to find. I need superfine stainless steel wire mesh for my fruit fly cultures and for ventilation holes in the glass top I am having made. I saw a post a while back with a link, but alas i cannot find it, any help on this would certainly be appreciated. BTW i did use the search feature but still couldn't find the thread.


Also I'm really hoping someone can help me out with this. I'm going to have circular holes cut into a Custom glass top I'm going to have made by a glass shop. The problem with this idea is that I will have possibly sharp edges on the glass where the holes are cut(mabee not I'm assuming). I really like the idea of a plastic circular clip that I could use to clip the screen into and it would overlap the cut glass so that it looks nice and is functional(I can picture in my head how it would look and work, but i don't have a fabrication machine unfortunatly). I don't even know if anything like this exist. I just don't want to ghetto up my Vive because it looks really nice and profesional and the last thing I want to do is use silicone, but I guess it could work if nothing else. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

If it will come in contact with the frogs, you really dont want to be using stainless. If they rub their noses on it or something, it will rip them apart (not sure about superfine, but this is true with most metal screen). Your best bet is to go with weed barriers; you can find them in the garden section of any hardware store. It's super, superfine cloth material and about as thick as a dollar bill. It allows airflow, is cheap, doesnt look half bad, and is FRUITFLY PROOF!

You can't beat that with a stick =]


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I just use fiberglass screen. If you go to either Lowes or Home Depot I think they call it 20/20 screen. Works like a champ.


----------



## floridaboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I would still like to find this metal ff screen for my fly cultures at least. And hopefully somebody has some kind of clip they can recommend to me.


----------



## floridaboy (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone?? ff screen for my cultures, paper towels are driving me nuts.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

McMaster-Carr

Search for "wire cloth". Three inch disks cut from 40x40 cloth are about 40cents each.

FYI, you can also use coffee filters instead of paper towels.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The glass shop will grind the edges so they're not sharp. You don't have anything to worry about there. Use mosquito or noseeum netting cloth to cover the holes.


----------



## floridaboy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks a bunch guys!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## floridaboy (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to look at some options , but i want some clarification on wheather or not I can use this on my Vive lid. If it will rip the frogs apart then of course I'm not going to use it, but I would rather get more then one opinion on the subject. IF stainless is out of the question, how about plastic? If weed barrier is what I'm thinking it is, I would rather opt out of it for astetic reasons.


----------

